
ClojureCUDA – GPU Computing in Clojure - dragandj
http://clojurecuda.uncomplicate.org/
======
dragandj
Source code:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecuda](https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecuda)

